# The story of Tiddles



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

In July of 1993 my daughter was leaving Texas and taking a new job in Chicago. We have always been a cat family. The movers were picking up her things on Wed. Saturday her friends took her out for the evening. She called me Sunday morning about 6 am that she had something she couldn't move. Since we had already been to the vet with her two cats, my assumption was she had run out of space for her plants. 
She showed up about an hour later with a box with a small black kitten in it. He was more dead than alive. she told me they had found him under the hood of one of her friends cars. He had crawled up in front of the radiator. He has one ear burned off flush with his head. His eyes were swollen shut, and he could hardly breath. This baby was more dead than alive. I tubed him and started getting fluid into him a little at a time. And figured he would be dead before noon. He wasn't so on Monday we took him to the vet. The vet said we needed to put him down. Jennifer had a fit. Now we had been through putting beloved pets down before so it wasn't that she didn't understand. She just refused to accept it. She said he wanted to live. So I told the vet lets see what happens. He gave him several shots for shock and to prevent infections, and sent the kitten home with me. ( I have fostered injured animals for him before) The next day there was improvement. Jennifer left on Wed. and I kept the cat. It wasn't an easy road. He lost all the skin from just behind him front shoulder blade down his side and down his back leg. I took him back and forth to the vet to debreed dead skin. But he was getting better and loved to be petted. 
In Sept. I had to be gone for several days and left him with the vet. The vet was shocked at how he was improving. He was actually growing hair back into the skin that was growing. He had survived. But one thing the vet had been concerned about from the beginning was brain damage. Would he be able to function at all. He does. He does have brain damage and does some of the strangest things. He gets lost in the house. He may be in the middle of the living room floor but he forgets where he is. So he lets out the sad cryand one of the other cats goes running to him. As soon as they nose him he looks at them like "Ok now I know where I am" The strange thing is that he is now my oldest cat. The others have all come on board since I got him. But they all under stand that you have to take care of Tiddles. He isn't a cuddler. But every night he will crawl up in the bed with me and lay his head on my shoulder and purr. Only problem is that when he purrs he also drools all over me. But that is a small price to pay for the pleasure of his company.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, wow. That is a great story.  Good for you for saving this poor little guy! He obviously wanted to live, and seems to really appreciate the efforts you made (drool must be a sign of affection :lol


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awww! That is such a sad beginning for him. It's good to hear he has a nice, loving home now.  What a great story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a heartwarming story. Tiddle is one precious cat. You are a special person,for sure, giving him a home and love! :!: :!:


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

That is a really good story,its great that you took him in and saved his life!


----------

